# Video Editing App



## skw

I would like to create a simple video editing app for the TiVo. 

One version would just allow me to cut sections out of an existing stream, such as particular offensive scenes out of a movie so that I could show it to my kids. I would also want to be able to trim the excess on the beginning and the end.

A different idea would be to allow me to split a stream into multiple pieces, and then to reassemble the pieces.

Does anyone know of anything that currently does this on the TiVo? It is the perfect platform for it. It would be very much like pausing the recording on a VCR, except that I would be able to adjust the "stops" more exactly with a fine grained forward and back adjustment.

Oh, and it would also be nice to be able to manually edit the titles of shows. 

If anyone wants to help with the project, speak up here. If there is any existing software that would get me part way there, please also mention that.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

On a hacked tivo, editing a title is very easy with TivoWebPlus with the basic modules. 

Editing within the tivo, there is a program called chunkedit, but i haven't really used it.

Do some searches on tcf


----------



## Dan203

You should save yourself a little time and just use VideoReDo. With the newest beta you can open a .tivo file directly, edit it and output the edited video back to a .tivo file complete with all the original metadata....

http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=1984#7

It works like a charm! :up:

Dan


----------



## raven27

Dan203 said:


> You should save yourself a little time and just use VideoReDo. With the newest beta you can open a .tivo file directly, edit it and output the edited video back to a .tivo file complete with all the original metadata....
> 
> http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=1984#7
> 
> It works like a charm! :up:
> 
> Dan


Thanks I will try it out


----------



## cojonesdetoro

For metadata.

VideoRedo costs money. It may be worth it but I would need it BAD before I spent $50. Instead I use directshow dump to convert the recording to a straight mpg file and rename the title. I then re-import the file and the title is the file name. Of course you lose ALL the meta data this way (actor, director, episode number, etc).

Converting to mpeg lets you use an mpg editor although I don't know of a good one that is free.


----------



## Dan203

If you want to reattach the guide data after you edit it in something other then VideoReDo you can use this...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=284726

Although VideoReDo is an awesome program and well worth the $50 if you do this a lot.

Dan


----------

